
According to Annual InvestScape Report 2017 – $8.8B Invested in MarTech - AyshaM
https://www.martechadvisor.com/annual_investscape_2017.php?utm_source=sm&utm_medium=voat&utm_campaign=mta_27022018_cm&utm_term=aymu&utm_content=mtalab
======
AyshaM
This Annual MTA InvestScape includes 3 sections that take you through the
annual and quarterly stats, as well as the investors views on investment
trends you can expect in 2018.

